# ok to eat green tomatoes?



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Since I got my tomatoes planted late, and it gets cold early here, my tomatoes are just not turning red. I see recipes with green tomatoes, but then I read that they contain solanine. Can I still used my green tomatoes? It would be a real shame to let them go to waste.


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

Fried green tomatoes and green tomato pie are two ways I have eaten them. I think maybe you can make some kind of relish with them too. If you Google some southern cooking you might find some recipes/techniques.

Fried green tomatoes are really easy, you just slice them, dredge in some flour or fine cornmeal, and fry with your choice of fat.

I never heard of them being unsafe to eat. When we've had them they haven't made us ill or anything. I probably wouldn't eat more than a few slices/spoonfuls at any given time, though.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

We eat them frequently, and have never had a problem at all. If you are worried, you could try just a small amount at first, then make more if you have no ill effects.


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Well if other people eat them and are fine, I guess I'll be fine too. Probably cooking helps too. Good, now I won't worry.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I find them indigestible unless they're fermented, so we pickle ours. I've tried fried green tomatoes and they gave all of us indigestion. So I'd start with a small portion, to see how they'll affect you.


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, good to know Llyra. If they bother me I will consider fermenting them, that would probably be tasty.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I had fried green tomatoes for lunch today









My grandmother used to make a yummy green tomato relish, but I don't know the recipe.


----------

